# Soup Sir?



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A waiter approached our table and asked us if we enjoyed our meal.

"It was absolutely delicious, I ate every last bit!" said my wife.

"And Sir?" said the waiter. "How did you find the pork belly?"

"Oh, about six years ago, we met on holiday." :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Put the Rolls in the garage Jeeves, we'll eat them later.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I do hope your good lady did not see this.


Dave p


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Do you mind having yesterday's soup Sir?

No - that should be fine.






Well come back tomorrow Sir.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

How did you find the steak Sir.

Oh, I just moved the tomato and there it was.

Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Or, how did you find the steak sir? 

I used gps. :lol: 

tony


----------

